# Putting CO2 diffuser under intake?



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll be setting up my 29g tank soon, and was thinking how to better diffuse the CO2. I was thinking of putting the glass diffuser under the intake of my filter to have 100% diffusion. Can I do this?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Many people do this. Some filters work better than others but yes it will work. Maybe not 100% though. Occasionally the filter will burp out a bunch of bubbles. My Fluval worked better for this than my XP3 does.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

my xp would lose it's siphon when i did that but i eventually got an eheim instead for many reasons. my eheim never loses it's siphon but does burp out bubbles like mikenas102 said.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

people usually try this but it rarely emits the misting effect they want. Mainly becuase this leads to gas buildup in the canister chamber until the point where your filter spits it out in one big gas bubble which quickly floats to the top wasting a huge amount of Co2 this subsequently reduces your filters circulation rate. Ive even seen people put Co2 diffusers right below the intake so the diffused co2 is sucked into the filter, and guess what. the same thing happens. Gas buildup and a giant splurge of wasted Co2 that quickly floats to the surface every 3-5 minutes. If you have a canister filter your best bet would be to make an external Co2 reactor and install it to the outtake tube.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Works for me. I have a 2217 and get good amounts of CO2.


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

it will work


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

You didn't say what kind of filter you have. I have an Aquaclear power filter (HOB) and I plumbed pressurized co2 directly into the intake side of the filter with very good results. According to my drop checker I easily get 30ppm or more with just one bubble per second. It's only a 10 gal. tank though.


----------



## wolfen42 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd have to second claws' results. I've got my CO2 stuck directly into the intake of one of my Aquaclear HOT filters and I've had very good results so far. (though I do need to make sure I have my water level high enough to keep turbulance down.  )

Are you using a canister filter? If so, you'll probably get more complete CO2 diffusion than I'm getting.


----------

